# Newbie asks for help: Choosing a new external soundcard!



## rlundv (Apr 30, 2019)

I've been using Steinberg CI2+ for almost a decade, and it has been great. Still, I know that the audio-technology have developed far since 2011, and it's time to look for a new card.

I only require 1 mic-input per now, low latency, a good headphone-preamp and usb-connection.

I have thought about these as a starting point:

The Steinberg UR22mk2
The Focusrite Scarlet 2i2

What do you think? 

I'm using BD770pro-cans and only a desktop-mic for voiceover. My main concern is working with VTS's in Cubase 10 in my studio computer. (i5, Win10, 64gb ram, 2000gb SSD)


----------



## elpedro (May 1, 2019)

I have a Focusrite Clarett 2 pre USB, very happy with it, good sound stage and the preamp is nice. A little more expensive than the ones you mentioned, but with quite a leap in quality. The latency is reasonable (I can record guitars with virtual amps quite easily depending on the arrangement size and virtual instrument latencies, of course). Seems to punch above it’s weight in its price bracket.


----------



## bill5 (May 1, 2019)

I think you'd be fine with either. I'd lean to the Steinberg only because I've heard of too many issues people have with FocusRites, though I doubt it would be a problem.


----------



## rlundv (May 2, 2019)

bill5 said:


> I think you'd be fine with either. I'd lean to the Steinberg only because I've heard of too many issues people have with FocusRites, though I doubt it would be a problem.


What are those issues you mention?


----------



## rlundv (May 2, 2019)

elpedro said:


> I have a Focusrite Clarett 2 pre USB, very happy with it, good sound stage and the preamp is nice. A little more expensive than the ones you mentioned, but with quite a leap in quality. The latency is reasonable (I can record guitars with virtual amps quite easily depending on the arrangement size and virtual instrument latencies, of course). Seems to punch above it’s weight in its price bracket.


Thanks for this tip! Will look into that card.


----------



## MarcusD (May 2, 2019)

Audient. Picked up an iD4 not long ago and man, the thing really kicks ass. Since the firmware updates and new ID Software. The latency is real good + the Pre's are just delicious. Way better than the Focusrite or UR.

EDIT: I mean ID14 not ID4


----------



## robgb (May 2, 2019)

I went from a Mackie 16-track Firewire mixer that's now obsolete to an inexpensive Behringer MIDAS pre interface. People love to hate on Behringer (and for good reason in some instances), but this thing is great.


----------



## rlundv (May 2, 2019)

MarcusD said:


> Audient. Picked up an iD4 not long ago and man, the thing really kicks ass. Since the firmware updates and new ID Software. The latency is real good + the Pre's are just delicious. Way better than the Focusrite or UR.


Ooh, interesting! Will check into this, thanks for the advice.


----------



## rlundv (May 2, 2019)

robgb said:


> I went from a Mackie 16-track Firewire mixer that's now obsolete to an inexpensive Behringer MIDAS pre interface. People love to hate on Behringer (and for good reason in some instances), but this thing is great.


Thank you, will check into this product.


----------



## bill5 (May 2, 2019)

beyd770 said:


> What are those issues you mention?


Issues with drivers not working well (or working at all), compatibility issues, etc. Again just what I'm hearing/seeing from others, take with a grain of salt (as you should all internet posts)  



MarcusD said:


> Audient. Picked up an iD4 not long ago and man, the thing really kicks ass. Since the firmware updates and new ID Software. The latency is real good + the Pre's are just delicious. Way better than the Focusrite or UR.


I respectfully disagree. Not way better than either, if better at all, but FAR more expensive, and doesn't even have MIDI I/O. Don't get me wrong if they were the same price as the others I'd probably buy as I like the design, but better quality? Nah.


----------



## bill5 (May 2, 2019)

robgb said:


> I went from a Mackie 16-track Firewire mixer that's now obsolete to an inexpensive Behringer MIDAS pre interface. People love to hate on Behringer (and for good reason in some instances), but this thing is great.


 They are putting out good stuff now and still at great prices. The "haters" need to stop living in the past IMO.


----------



## MarcusD (May 3, 2019)

bill5 said:


> Issues with drivers not working well (or working at all), compatibility issues, etc. Again just what I'm hearing/seeing from others, take with a grain of salt (as you should all internet posts)
> 
> 
> I respectfully disagree. Not way better than either, if better at all, but FAR more expensive, and doesn't even have MIDI I/O. Don't get me wrong if they were the same price as the others I'd probably buy as I like the design, but better quality? Nah.



AH! Just realised I put ID4 instead of ID14... My Bad. ID14 is better than those units. £180 new Although no MIDI in, It has ADAT In. Personally I find the Pres and A/D sound much better on Audient. If you want more inputs go for a ID22 or ID44.


----------



## GtrString (May 3, 2019)

UA Arrow


----------



## bill5 (May 10, 2019)

MarcusD said:


> AH! Just realised I put ID4 instead of ID14... My Bad. ID14 is better than those units. £180 new Although no MIDI in, It has ADAT In. Personally I find the Pres and A/D sound much better on Audient. If you want more inputs go for a ID22 or ID44.


Still agree to disagree, but as long as you're satisfied with the purchase that's what matters!


----------



## Leon (May 18, 2019)

I own both a Focusrite Scarlett 18i8 and a Steinberg UR44. Both are really decent audio boxes and both are very reliable. I've never had an issue with the Focusrite box and the Mic amps sound quite sweet to me overall.


----------

